# What's a GERD cough like?



## madge

For the last month or so, I've had a strong tickling sensation in my chest and throat on and off during the day, and I have a cough with it. I don't know what causes it. I'd think it was from reflux, but sometimes I get it in the morning, within a few hours of taking nexium. So, maybe it isn't related to reflux.Just thought I'd ask, though. The only other thing it could be, I guess, is allergies. Both reflux and allergic post-nasal drip can cause a nagging tickly cough. I'm only asking because maybe the kind of cough caused by reflux is a different kind.The more I think about it, this seems like a dumb question. But, I'll throw it out there anyway. Maybe some of you have had something similar to this.


----------



## Guest

Madge - spooky - read my post in the General Discussion bit - (can't be bothered typing it all out again here) - but yes, over the last few days - I've had a naggin tickly cough like that too and feel like my oesophagus has been "pushed up" in an odd way - I'm not actually getting reflux but feel as if I might do if that makes sense - you are not alone here, promise.Sue


----------



## overitnow

I used to get a cough, as well, usually of the dry variety and associated with a particularly painful flare in my digestion. It was never particularly violent and always seemed like my body, being overwhelmed by these problems, simply released some of the stress in that way.Mark


----------



## madge

Yes, that's kind of what I'm experiencing. And my upper stomach is bloated too, by evening. If I press on my upper stomach, the tickle gets worse. This has me baffled.


----------



## madge

Hi, Mark. Haven't talked with you in awhile. I don't have any lump-in-the-throat or chest pain. But I do have some belching and bloating after drinking water or eating dinner, and the tickling seems worse then. I've had tickly coughs before (after colds, etc.) , but this one is such a strong tickle sensation that it's quite uncomfortable. Have had it for a few weeks now. At least it's not constant. And another odd thing is that it doesn't wake me at night. You'd think that if it was reflux-related, I'd have trouble then.


----------



## overitnow

Hi Madge,It really is all a mystery how so many things relate to our GI processes. I originally found this site while looking for an explanation for my recoveries and somehow have become a self-appointed spokesman for supplemental approaches to wellness. It would have been nice if this had been taken seriously by anyone with connections to GI research; but after all these years, that seems quite unlikely. In the past month, I think I have finally found the missing piece to my puzzle in an old study that found a link between how platelets "behave" around blockages in cardiovascular disease and a similar "behaviour" of certain platelets in the digestive system associated with inflammation. (The suggestion of the doctors who authored that is that some meds that could affect platelets in treating cardiovascular disease might also affect those affecting our bowels. While they did not appear to extend that beyond the colon, given that my GERD has been treated so successfully, I would be very surprised if a similar observance was not observed in the lining of the stomach.) There was no indication that cardio disease would be necessary for this problem of the bowel related platelets, only that they could both be treated with the same type of medication. Since platelet control is one of the major things that Provex has been proven to do, I am now hoping to get in touch with the author of that study; however, I have not heard back from the London Hospital where he serves. I would think that this would be of interest, but it never fails to surprise me how difficult it is to be taken seriously by anyone in authority. So (poor me, poor me) this really feels like it has to come to an end. There is just so much time left in my life and to spend it banging on a door that just won't open is a pointless way to spend it.In any case, I do hope you finally find something to put your problem to rest. Good luck to you.Mark


----------



## madge

Mark, I still have the tickle/cough, and stomach bloating especially after dinner at night. It's been several months now. But something new and a little worrying has been added...an irregular heartbeat. I have normal cholesterol and my blood pressure is okay...usually about 120/70 something. But I do check blood pressure every two weeks or so. The last few times, as I took it and listened to the pulse beeps, I noticed a lot of skipped heartbeats. After checking my pulse daily and waiting a few weeks, I called my local internal medicine doctor and had a 48 hour monitor put on. It's been two days since I returned the monitor, but no word from the doctor yet. Should hear soon, but am kind of scared.This really concerns me. I now have 2 or 3 skipped beats a minute, on and off, during the day, and as many as 15 a minute after supper for an hour or two. Sometimes I can get the rhythm to return to normal by walking or exercising. Getting a little concerned about what the news might be. Wish I knew what causes the stomach bloating and discomfort, the tickle and cough, and now the heartbeat irregularities.I had a treadmill stress test a few months ago, and it was okay. But I didn't have any of these symptoms then either. Because I have a cousin with heart arrhythmias, I know that most medications don't really work well longterm for heart rhythm irregularities. And procedures like ablation (which often needs to be redone), or getting a pacemaker are very dangerous for me because so many antibiotics close my throat. I know I'm getting ahead of myself here, but I just can't figure out what could be causing this. Maybe something digestive too. Just don't know. Any ideas?


----------



## overitnow

Madge, I don't have any ideas. I have a long standing irregularity but it was twice explained to me, by two different doctors, that where it appears in my heartbeat means it should not cause a problem and because I moved around so much, the actual first occurrence is lost to me. So I think realizing that not all irregularities need be serious may be helpful for you. As to linkages between all of this, it would appear from the study I unearthed and posted on the UC Board, that the flavonoids may well be regulating platelet behaviours involved in inflammation even as they regulate similar platelet behaviours involved in cholesterol buildups. So the connection between the two conditions is at that level and not really a connection between the two conditions, per se, unless there is a heretofore undiscovered third cause that is reflected in bowel inflammation or cholesterol buildups or both (which, presumably, is what I had). If inflammation ever comes up as a discussion point for any of this, then at least we might have something at which to look more closely.I hope this works out for you. Certainly there is enough "stuff" going on that it is likely some of it is related, especially as it all seems to coincide at one time. Hopefully one of the doctors you see will have a bell rung with this.Mark


----------



## madge

Hi, Mark...Just found out today that I have PVCs, lower chambers of the heart have a lot of premature beats. The doctor offered me a prescription for a beta blocker (metaprolol), which I can take as needed and in half doses if I want to, just to cause less heart pounding and adrenalin rushes (which make me tired and lightheaded at times). He also said that I needn't take anything if I could put up with the irregularities. The only time it really bothers me a lot is after dinner. We'll see.The side effects of metaprolol make me wonder if I should take it. Heartburn, heart arhythmias, fatigue and dizziness, ringing ears, increase in liver enzymes, constipation and gas, arthritis...I already have all these to deal with as it is! Not sure I want to take something that could make these things worse. Some people I know like this med. It makes my best friend dizzy, but she takes it. Others don't. I may try it just once or now and then, but I doubt that I'll take it daily. The side effects concern me a bit.That's all I know for now. I don't know how I got this, or whether it will get worse. I do know that it's worse when I have even a little heartburn.


----------



## overitnow

Hi Madge,Just wanted to wish you the best with all of this. The side effects, which hopefully you will be spared, sound daunting for people with our conditions. I am about to go off on a series of weeks away from home, so I may not be in touch until the middle of August. I shall carry my hopes for some resolution for you with me.Mark


----------

